# rele vibra al conectar transformador porque?



## macanarema (May 20, 2010)

hola mi duda es xq el rele vibra como loco cuando le conecto un trasformador de 220v a 6v 500ma dc...con una bateria de auto o pila no hace eso pero con el transformador vibra a que se debe? como lo puedo corregir? necesito usarlo con el transformador si o si pero vibra y asi no me sirve...


----------



## lubeck (May 20, 2010)

hola

consigue un transformador de mayor amperaje....
o revisa la ficha técnica del rele y ve de cuantos ampers es la bobina.... y si se pasa de lo de la fuente
consigue un rele de menor amperaje....

revisa tambien el voltaje de la bobina del rele... que sea el mismo de la fuente...

ya ya ya...estas utilizando un transformador de 6v para un rele de 12v ahi esta el error.... 
funciona en la bateria porque el voltaje es el mismo del rele 12v

le pones 6v con el transformador y le faltan otros 6v para que funcione.... ok 

en resumen vibra porque le falta voltaje o amperaje....
otro posible error es que no estes utilizando un rectificador y un regulador despues del transformador.... los reles funcionan con corriente directa no alterna....

saludos...


----------



## pepechip (May 20, 2010)

La tension que proporciona el transformador es alterna, y seguramente el rele que tienes es de continua.
O cambias de rele o bien le pones un puente de diodos y un pequeño condensador al transformador.


----------



## macanarema (May 20, 2010)

hola el rele q estoy utilizando es de 6v y el transformador es de continua....me llama mucho q vibra demaciado rapido como 50 veces x seg...lei x ahi q poniendo un diodo se soluciona es correcto=?


----------



## lubeck (May 20, 2010)

el transformador cuantos cables tiene?


----------



## macanarema (May 20, 2010)

acabo de probar un rele de 12v con un transformador de 12v cc y pasa exactamente lo mismo la verdad es raro...

2 cables uno negro y otro negro con una franja blanca...


----------



## lubeck (May 20, 2010)

si necesitas rectificar la salida.... que es corriente alterna y va a  seguir vibrando hasta que la conviertas a directa con unos diodo o puente rectificador....

pero debe tener mas cables de un lado 2 y del otro?  pueden ser 2 o mas pero cuantos?


----------



## macanarema (May 20, 2010)

te cuento q tambien tengo una potencia de 32w stereo y cuando le mando el transformador de 12v hace un buuuuuuu y no se escucha ni la musica....es como si tuviera oscilaciones internas...

el transformador es como este http://www.jutai.com/Upload/product/20095710421.pdf lo unico q de entrada es de 220v AC y la salida de 6v DC....


----------



## lubeck (May 20, 2010)

es que no puedes conectar un transformador sin rectificar la salida... y poner un dispositivo de corriente diecta...


----------



## macanarema (May 20, 2010)

pero la salida del transformador dice DC y lo desarme y tiene armado un puente de diodos con un capacitor en la salida...


----------



## lubeck (May 20, 2010)

ahora si....
ya definimos que es de DC12v y 500mA

o sea que puede con una carga de .5A si el aparato es de mayor amperaje la fuente no va a poder aunque sea el voltaje correcto...

y de el rele? tienes la ficha tecnica? o dice de cuantos amperes es la bobina?


----------



## macanarema (May 20, 2010)

esta es la foto del circuito interno del transformador...

el rele dice 1A 5vDC 125v max tiene 8 patas 2 de la bobina 2 abiertos 2 cerrados y 2 que son a los que conectan los abiertos y abren los cerrados...

el modelo del rele es SRC-05VDC-SH la marca es SONGLE y dice 1A 125AC 1A 30vDC el que puse anteriormente era uno roto que tenia el que anda es este...


----------



## lubeck (May 20, 2010)

entonces debería funcionar con solo 5v y no 12v, si dices que le metiste 12v no estara ya dañado?


----------



## macanarema (May 20, 2010)

este esta nuevo lo compre hoy...y le mande 5v y andar anda pero vibra como loco... lo unico que hace al conectarlo es un trrrrrrrrrrrr y de ahi no para hasta q lo desconectas...la verdad me jodio el proyecto mal....

tambien le conecte un led entre le + y - de la bobina y el led parpadea rapidisimo tambien...

pareciera que el transformador oscila y la salida tambien lo que hace que la bobina tenga pulsos rapidos de corriente y eso hace que vibre....es como conectar un 555 y darle al mango para que vibre bastante el rele..


----------



## lubeck (May 20, 2010)

a ver me confundi y no vi tu edicion
estas usando este:


> el modelo del rele es SRC-05VDC-SH la marca es SONGLE y dice 1A 125AC 1A 30vDC el que puse anteriormente era uno roto que tenia el que anda es este..



para este necesitas una fuente de 30v 2A para que jale tu rele, sino nomas no lo haces jalar con 5v 0 12v y 500mA....

mejor compra uno de 12vdc 125ac 1a y te quitas de problemas....


----------



## macanarema (May 20, 2010)

si ese es el que estoy usando...es de 5v lo dice en el modelo...y asi me lo dieron en la tienda de electronica cuando pedi un "rele de 8 pines de 5v" y lo mas raro es que con una bateria de 5v anda genial pero con el transformador ni loco

segun el vendedor los 125vac es lo maximo q banca conectandolo a la red hogareña y 30vdc es lo maximo que banca usandolo con corriente directa y una bateria o fuente...


----------



## lubeck (May 20, 2010)

cierto perdon..... me fui por otro lado....

la fuente que estas utilizando es de 12v cierto, porque no usas una fuente de 5v (no pilas) y vez que pasa?

los 30vdc y los 125vac son de la salida no de la bobina....


----------



## macanarema (May 20, 2010)

muchas gracias ya anda a la perfeccion! el problema estaba en la ldr...el circuito q arme es para un luz nocturna automatica y la ldr al captar poca luz se volvia loca y me hacia vibrar el rele...mil disculpas x las vueltas que te hice dar y muchisimas gracias x tu pasiencia y atencion!


----------



## lubeck (May 20, 2010)

no te preocupes....

 pero en realidad si estaba bien confundido normalmente los reles no tienen mucha ciencia.... mientras le pongas el voltaje adecuado, lo que no me imaginaba es que estuviera conectado a un circuito...... 

saludos y suerte con tu proyecto....


----------

